# fish tanks?



## hibiscusmile (Nov 10, 2014)

anyone here have fish tanks and feed the fish flies?


----------



## dmina (Nov 10, 2014)

I used to have tropical fish... but have never fed them flies? Brine shrimp &amp; worms... but never flies..Never thought about it... Do they eat them up?


----------



## Aryia (Nov 10, 2014)

I feed my bettas fruit flies. My Oscars will eat roaches, blue bottle flies, beef heart, shrimp and loads of other random stuff as well. Some of my bettas have taken red runner roaches that dropped into their tanks apart too, it's actually kind of amazing.


----------



## jday (Nov 10, 2014)

This may sound gross, but I think it's efficient: we feed our dead flies to the fish. They love 'em!


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 11, 2014)

zenola said:


> This may sound gross, but I think it's efficient: we feed our dead flies to the fish. They love 'em!


I actually did the same for many years.  Indeed fish that I've kept loved to eat any insect that I tried or itself fell into the large tanks. The larger fish also enjoy grubs, meal worms, etc.

I had fish for many years, then got into African Dwarf Frogs (one even gave birth and we raised about 30 of them to adults) my wife's favorite -- mine was always African Clawed Frogs (had one for many years and he loved to be held).

Finally gave it all up as it gets very tiring messing with all the water changes, tank cleaning, and moving them when I moved around for awhile. I still miss my original ACF "Claude" though, as he demanded to be held frequently and getting his belly rubbed (he died while I was in the military - my sister cleaned his tank using soap...).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2014)

haha, cleaned with soap, gotta love her!


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 12, 2014)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, cleaned with soap, gotta love her!


Yeah she thought she was helping, as she got it really clean. Of course no one told me until I finished my BCT bootcamp and returned home to a empty squeaky clean tank.


----------



## Tegmina (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm actually new o mantids but I'm a much more avid aquarist. I have several larger tanks and a pond, I definitely feed flies and other inverts to my fish, they love em! Mosquito larvae especially.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 13, 2014)

When I kept a variety of tropical fish, many of them would prefer eating my excess fruit flies and other feeders to any pellets, flakes, or even frozen food.


----------



## JonRich (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a 40g breeder dartfrog tank with a pretty "large" water feature . There is a dragon Betta in there and he eats all the flies that go swimming from feeding the frogs .


----------

